# unable to mount cdrom

## larhard

I think it should be there. There is one CD, which I can't mount, I'm sure that disc is ok, on my computer on windows it is readable and on the other linux, but on the other computer it works correctly. when I type "mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/d0 -t udf,iso9660" it returns to me

```
mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use

       ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

dmesg | tail

```
[ 3822.072898] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 3822.072905] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 3822.072912] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range

[ 3822.072920] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00

[ 3822.072933] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1024

[ 3822.076069] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 3822.076076] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 3822.076082] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range

[ 3822.076089] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 01 00

[ 3822.076101] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 2048

[ 3822.076118] UDF-fs: No anchor found

[ 3822.076122] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
```

or with only flag "-t iso9660"

```
[ 4028.632107] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 4028.632115] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 4028.632122] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range

[ 4028.632129] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 01 00

[ 4028.632143] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

[ 4028.632181] isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16
```

I've checked all codepages in "Native language support"

I would be appreciate for any help

----------

## turtles

 *larhard wrote:*   

>  There is one CD, which I can't mount,

 

So other CD's mount fine?

Are you running a desktop with udisks etc?

You could make sure you compiled in support for that stuff:

```
grep 9660 /usr/src/linux/.config

grep ATA /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## Hu

What is on the affected CD?  Is it commercial software, commercial music, or homemade?  The first two have a chance of deliberate defects as an attempt at Digital Restriction Management.  Such defective discs may not be readable through normal I/O calls in all players.  Commercial games are especially prone to shipping defective discs.

----------

